# Lowendbox.com is DOWN



## drmike (Sep 13, 2013)

Lowendbox.com seems down for me.


```
Error establishing a database connection
```


----------



## drmike (Sep 13, 2013)

Oh wait, now they are back.

It appears Lowendtalk and Lowendbox share a common database server.

Both were down at the same time.


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Sep 13, 2013)

Nope - still a 503 here.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Sep 13, 2013)

Likely a DDOS, it looks like Redstation is taking a pretty good kicking at the moment as well.  I am seeing 75% packet loss to Redstation at the moment.  Wonder if they are related.

Cheers!


----------



## Francisco (Sep 13, 2013)

TheLinuxBug said:


> Likely a DDOS, it looks like Redstation is taking a pretty good kicking at the moment as well.  I am seeing 75% packet loss to Redstation at the moment.  Wonder if they are related.
> 
> Cheers!


That's what I'm thinking. Pages were taking quite a while to load so it sounded like a SYN flood was passing through.

Francisco


----------



## sleddog (Sep 13, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Lowendbox.com seems down for me.


Why do you care? For god's sake get a life beyond anything related to CC.


----------



## Prestige (Sep 13, 2013)

Still down from here!



> *Something has gone wrong.*
> 
> We've run into a problem and are unable to handle this request right now.
> Please check back in a little while.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Sep 13, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Lowendbox.com seems down for me.
> 
> 
> Error establishing a database connection


And then, lowendbox comes back up only to see a CHICAGOVPS offer.

Insert conspericy here.


----------



## drmike (Sep 13, 2013)

RiotSecurity said:


> And then, lowendbox comes back up only to see a CHICAGOVPS offer.
> 
> Insert conspericy here.


CVPS offer has been there for a number of hours prior to this.  At least 6 hours.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 13, 2013)

It's back up globally from what I can tell.

Probably just doing maintenance or network sneezed or something. It happens.


----------



## serverian (Sep 14, 2013)

Every offer in last 2 weeks listed for one day tops. ChicagoVPS is listed there more than 48 hours now...


----------



## drmike (Sep 14, 2013)

Yeah and so broke the '9 offers without a CC offer'... Which certainly should have included an asterisk notice of mass bullshit from jbiloh.

The last three offers, in a row, are from companies affiliated with Colocrossing.  Someone is going to say PremiumVM isn't.  Think again, Dominic is over at Hudson Valley Host slinging CC pass through deals.  Oh derp derp derp.

As for the ChicagoVPS offer, har har!  Trainwreck central.   The comments are classic gold.

This comment is a nice summary:



> *denis:*
> 
> Get ready to experience the worst service in the history of internet hosting.


I told suckas about the Buffalo brat hosting mafia.  All those poor customers, data lost, downtime, lack o' support.  Buffalo is headed for self destruction.


----------



## serverian (Sep 15, 2013)

3rd fucking day, still CVPS is first offer post.


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 15, 2013)

I would not care, it would be really ok, if and olny if their offers would be great.

The names are switching - but always the same locations, the same packages.


----------

